# G-book in html?



## Tobi (5. August 2002)

Hi all 
ich habe auf einer seite gesehen das es auch gästebücher in html giebt kann mir eine ein tutorial sagen wo sowas erklärt ist? 
oder habe ich mich da geirrt und man kann keine gästebücher in html schreiben?


----------



## Christoph (5. August 2002)

nein,

rein HTML geht nit.

aber mit PHP oder ASP

http://www.phparchiv.de


----------



## Tobi (5. August 2002)

Hi thx ich wusste das man in php und asp ein gästebuch machen kann aber drozdem thx
Ja da ich ja jetzt bestätigt bekommen habe das man das nicht in html machen kann muss ich mich ja jetzt wohl an php ranmachen thx for all


----------



## Christoph (5. August 2002)

viel glück 

http://www.selfphp4.de


----------



## foxx21 (5. August 2002)

es gibt ja 10000 free guestbooks , also wenn du kein php kannst, dann hol dir halt so eines, gib einfach in google ein..

-greez


----------



## Nils Hitze (5. August 2002)

*ich glaube ich muss bei Gelegenheit ..*

noch mal den Unterschied zwischen Serverseitig und Clientseitig
erläutern. Das dürfte Licht in die Sache bringen und solchen
Fragen vorbeugen ... ach sch*** drauf :

Ein Gästebuch in HTML baut auf Formularen auf, okay ?
Mein Rechner stellt eine Anfrage an den Server und 
bekommt von ihm den Aufbau des Formulares übermittelt.
Dein Browser stellt dir diesen Aufbau da und du kannst
Daten in die einzelnen Felder eingeben. Die Angaben
des Formulars, also Aussehen und Text, sind während
dieser Zeit auf DEINEM Rechner, also dem Client. 

Wären sie auf dem Server, würde die Anzeige des Formulares
abbrechen wenn du z.B. die Verbindung zum Netz unterbrichst.
Würde also jemand ein Gästebuch schreiben das auf Java
basiert und würde ein Servlet benutzen so wären alle 
Daten die du eingibst futsch sobald die Verbindung zum
Server abreißt. Da das GBook aber auf HTML basiert und
jede HTMLSeite die von dir abgerufen wird, auf deinem
Rechner gespeichert wird, interessiert es das Formular
einen Dreck ob du die Verbindung zum Inet anhast oder
nicht.

Klickst du jetzt auf "Eintragen", so wird mit deinen 
Eingaben in das Formular entsprechend den Anweisungen
im Form Tag verfahren. 

Die Daten werden an den Server gesendet und dort ver-
arbeitet, soweit klar ? 

Ganz davon abgesehen das HTML eine Beschreibungs und
keine Verarbeitungssprache ist .. 

Formulardaten können auf dem Server auf unterschiedlichste
Weise verarbeitet werden : ASP/PHP/Perl .. etc.

Hoffe ich habe es trotz verwirrender Sprache
halbwegs verständlich rübergebracht .. :d

Gruß,
 Jonathan


----------

